# Nite Life Santa Barbara,CA



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

We're having our 16th annual carshow june 1, 2008!
Mark ur calendars.....!! Fliers will be posted soon..
for more info get at me for the number....
Hope to see you there.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 18 2007, 11:25 PM~9256644
> *We're having our 16th annual carshow june 1, 2008!
> Mark ur calendars.....!! Fliers will be posted soon..
> for more info get at me for the number....
> ...


I will be there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 18 2007, 10:25 PM~9256644
> *We're having our 16th annual carshow june 1, 2008!
> Mark ur calendars.....!! Fliers will be posted soon..
> for more info get at me for the number....
> ...


MAJESTICS V.C. WILL DEFENITLY BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora, Lady S... how goes it. Hear your Dad got you a Monte. Wazz it gonna to look like. 

Tell Pops not to procrastinate and give me a holla early 

You know I want to come party in SB.

Happy Thanksgiving to youse guys.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

You know im be thier


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 18 2007, 11:25 PM~9256644
> *We're having our 16th annual carshow june 1, 2008!
> Mark ur calendars.....!! Fliers will be posted soon..
> for more info get at me for the number....
> ...


LIKE I SAID BEFORE, GREAT TOWN, GOOD PEOPLE, AND BEUATIFULL CARS. WE WILL BE THERE!! MY NEW FAVORITE SHOW!!!!! THANKS AGAIN / JOSE BARBA


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SoCal805 (Mar 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

its on my birthday this year, hmm. ill be there but i dont know in what condition


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HEY NITE LIFE, COUNT ME IN TO DJ YOU SHOW IF YOU DONT ALREADY HAVE ONE. IWAS AT THE LAST ONE AS A CD VENDOR, SELLING OLDIES FOR $5. BUT AS A DJ I WILL PROMOTE RAFFLE TICKET SALES,OTHER CAR SHOWS IN YOUR AREA, PROMOTE ALL THE VENDORS WHO ARE SUPPORTING YOUR SHOW. THESE ARE ALL THINGS YOUR DJ'S FROM THE RADIO STATION VIBE DID NOT DO.


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

shot up a flyer to our page homies ..we will be there and sopport that event


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THA 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE, ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW AND CANT FORGET ABOUT THA HOP :thumbsup:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Always a good show. Going to go for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 63 ss rider_@Nov 25 2007, 08:54 PM~9303676
> *its on my birthday this year, hmm. ill be there but i dont know in what condition
> *


(818) GOOD TIMES WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

INFAMOUS C.C. WILL BE THERE FA SHO!!!


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

we cant be left out now so we will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 18 2007, 10:25 PM~9256644
> *We're having our 16th annual carshow june 1, 2008!
> Mark ur calendars.....!! Fliers will be posted soon..
> for more info get at me for the number....
> ...


where the flier with the detail?


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cady818_@Nov 29 2007, 11:15 AM~9331980
> *where the flier with the detail?
> *


Haven't gotten them yet. What do you wanna know?


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Nov 20 2007, 08:36 AM~9265922
> *Ora, Lady S... how goes it.  Hear your Dad got you a Monte.  Wazz it gonna to look like.
> 
> Tell Pops not to procrastinate and give me a holla early
> ...


yo!
Yeah i got my monte! :biggrin: 
Deadlines around my bday sooo should be done by late march...you can see it at the show.
ill tell my daddy not to wait on the trophys but he probably still will..lol.

Hope the holidays were good!!
i know u probably did it big for new years! haha 

take care.


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Antique Style will be there to have fun and support!!!!
http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this is always a good show!!!


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

GOOD SHOW..THE ROLLERZ ONLY FAM..WILL BE THERE


----------



## HOODRCH (Mar 29, 2006)

Shot with DSC-F828 at 2007-12-04 SEE YOU THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 18 2007, 10:25 PM~9256644
> *We're having our 16th annual carshow june 1, 2008!
> Mark ur calendars.....!! Fliers will be posted soon..
> for more info get at me for the number....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora, Lady S.. looking forward to seeing your Monte at the show. You know things will be off the hook as they usually are at the Nite Life show. The hop is always a bomb.

See you then.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805rickmajestics_@Nov 19 2007, 07:19 PM~9262065
> *MAJESTICS V.C. WILL DEFENITLY BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

I'M GOING TO TRY TO MAKE THE DRIVE OUT THERE THIS YEAR  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Fliers coming soon!!!
sorry for the wait.


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH THREE HOPPERS.. :biggrin:  AND THE CLUB


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>You can count on the big "T" being there this year again so save our spots. </span>*


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 22 2008, 12:23 AM~9753524
> *Make that a Double T...
> cause TOGETHER will be there too!!*


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT!!
Working out some final details for the flier!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## 2ND2NONE (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 29 2008, 08:51 PM~9817675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Yo Se... where da flier....


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Catagories & judges ???


----------



## deleonx7 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, 
come to our show.
we will be at yours
feb 16, 2008
Visalia, California

5150Kustomz


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 8 2008, 02:45 PM~9897036
> *Catagories & judges ???
> *


what about them?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Wat are da bike classes


----------



## Nite Life East Bay (Dec 18, 2007)

we will be attending this year dont know if were taking any cars


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Feb 12 2008, 05:16 PM~9926063
> *what about them?
> *


FLIER READY YET? SO I CAN PASS THE INFO. ON THE {TRUCHA}CLUB MEMBERS?


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams will try to be there. Our show is on April 5th in Bakersfield.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Feb 13 2008, 12:24 AM~9930413
> *Wat are da bike classes
> *


YEA WHAT ARE THEY......IM MAKEING PLANS TO HEAD OUT OVER THERE


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

just a quick update, i talked to the homie danny today he let me know there was gonna be over 50 categories so i'm sure we'll all be coverd also judging will done PROFFESIONALLY and flyers i'll be out next week. oh yeah he also let me in on the entertainment but thats between me and him


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

gotta make it this year  my club members said they really enjoyed the show last year and the hospitality was excellent .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by black sunday_@Mar 16 2008, 08:06 AM~10179351
> *gotta make it this year    my club members said they really enjoyed the show last year and the hospitality was excellent .... :thumbsup:
> *


Always a good show... Guaranteed....


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 16 2008, 09:12 AM~10179378
> *Always a good show...  Guaranteed....
> *


x2


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt for the homies ... always good show and hospitality :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the support guys!!

sorry about the fliers theyll be out soooon!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn it where I put my calendar @ :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Mar 16 2008, 04:36 PM~10181535
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ora Danny... looking forward to being at your show AGAIN... I'm confident you'll have another kick ass show. 

Nitelife getting it DOWN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

here's a flyer for the show this is just a temp


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Temporary flyers work too. TTT...

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Mar 26 2008, 07:30 PM~10263772
> *here's a flyer for the show this is just a temp
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jan 29 2008, 08:51 PM~9817675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT THE DELAY BUT HERES DA REAL DEAL FLYER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 7 2008, 10:09 PM~10361210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 7 2008, 10:09 PM~10361210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

Got my calender marked :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 7 2008, 10:09 PM~10361210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

Looking forward to being there!


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

SB....were there :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

CANT WAIT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@Apr 15 2008, 11:33 AM~10421731
> *Looking forward to being there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

i got a feeling this one's gonna be better than the lrm show was last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

]LO LOWS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SHO


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Impalas Magazine will be there again.......see you there


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 16 2008, 11:38 PM~10436092
> *Impalas Magazine will be there again.......see you there
> *


  see you there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Apr 17 2008, 01:01 AM~10436213
> * see you there
> *


fo sho brother......see you the weekend of May 10th and 11th :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 17 2008, 12:03 AM~10436221
> *fo sho brother......see you the weekend of May 10th and 11th  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Apr 16 2008, 10:12 AM~10429574
> *i got a feeling this one's gonna be better than the lrm show was last weekend :biggrin:
> *



x10 :biggrin:


----------



## fatt49 (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: support car club shows not magazines shows
ill be there with black angel & the new to the family 1936 pontiac all og !!!MARTY


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Apr 17 2008, 10:10 PM~10443014
> *:biggrin: support car club shows not magazines shows
> ill be there with black angel & the new to the family 1936 pontiac all og !!!MARTY
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatt49_@Apr 17 2008, 09:10 PM~10443014
> *:biggrin: support car club shows not magazines shows
> ill be there with black angel & the new to the family 1936 pontiac all og !!!MARTY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 18 2008, 07:08 AM~10445371
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Caddieman 805_@Apr 19 2008, 09:29 AM~10453096
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Nov 18 2007, 10:25 PM~9256644
> *We're having our 16th annual carshow june 1, 2008!
> Mark ur calendars.....!! Fliers will be posted soon..
> for more info get at me for the number....
> ...



I am glad to see true lowrider girls out there. We need more of us out there representing the lowrider scene. Hopefully I can get my Blazer ready for the show. If not, my husbands ride and my boys bikes will be there along with the rest of the Neu Exposure family. See you there! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambo Gator (Mar 24, 2008)

First year attending can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Apr 21 2008, 10:50 PM~10472509
> *First year attending can't wait :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Apr 22 2008, 05:41 PM~10479179
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

drove by the fairgrounds yesterday on my way home......gonna be packed with lowriders on June 1st....


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT!!!!


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 7 2008, 10:09 PM~10361210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 22 2008, 07:16 PM~10479999
> *drove by the fairgrounds yesterday on my way home......gonna be packed with lowriders on June 1st....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Nov 27 2007, 12:25 AM~9314382
> *THA 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE, ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW AND CANT FORGET ABOUT THA HOP :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

SEE YA THERE :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Im trying to get the 62 done in time...

i should get my ass of the computer and back into the garage...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Mar 17 2008, 02:58 PM~10189591
> *ttt for the homies ... always good show and hospitality  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lambo Gator_@Apr 21 2008, 11:50 PM~10472509
> *First year attending can't wait :biggrin:
> *


let me know when you guys are heading out....I'll be heading down the 101...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 28 2008, 07:47 AM~10519960
> *let me know when you guys are heading out....I'll be heading down the 101...
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 28 2008, 10:16 PM~10528497
> *TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS :werd: :yes: :yes:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 29 2008, 02:51 PM~10533537
> *JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS :werd:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


your homie "el mentiroso" said he needs half of the indoor because he's taking his 57, 58, 59, rags all on turntables and his 99 brougham so make sure you accomadate him well :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2008, 04:44 PM~10534360
> *your homie "el mentiroso" said he needs half of the indoor  because he's taking his 57, 58, 59, rags all on turntables and his 99 brougham so make sure you accomadate him well :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2008, 04:44 PM~10534360
> *your homie "el mentiroso" said he needs half of the indoor  because he's taking his 57, 58, 59, rags all on turntables and his 99 brougham so make sure you accomadate him well :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 29 2008, 02:51 PM~10533537
> *JUST A FEW MORE WEEKS :werd:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2008, 05:44 PM~10534360
> *your homie "el mentiroso" said he needs half of the indoor  because he's taking his 57, 58, 59, rags all on turntables and his 99 brougham so make sure you accomadate him well :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LOL...ALL I WANT TO SEE IS HIS 99 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, IF HE BRINGS THAT ONE ILL MAKE SURE HE GETS THE WHOLE BUILDING TO HIMSELF....LOL :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

looking forward to this show whats up benny


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 28 2008, 12:59 PM~10522046
> *  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 30 2008, 05:24 PM~10545063
> *looking forward to this show whats up benny
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 30 2008, 02:19 PM~10543254
> *LOL...ALL I WANT TO SEE IS HIS 99 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM, IF HE BRINGS THAT ONE ILL MAKE SURE HE GETS THE WHOLE BUILDING TO HIMSELF....LOL :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i predict the guy helping him put it together will break his leg this year :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Apr 30 2008, 06:24 PM~10545063
> *looking forward to this show whats up benny
> *


waddup robert......ey big dogg i think my hyster is in need of a lil help. can we make that bad boy hop with the hydralics it already has, i want it to smak that back bumper????....lol... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... its sounding like its gonna be another good one. is the 61 gonna make it??


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 30 2008, 09:31 PM~10547005
> *i predict the guy helping him put it together will break his leg this year :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

A month till the show hope thiers alot of bike classes


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Apr 30 2008, 10:14 PM~10548239
> *:loco:    :loco:    :roflmao:    :roflmao:
> *


be nice benito :uh: he's special meeeember :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2008, 04:44 PM~10534360
> *your homie "el mentiroso" said he needs half of the indoor  because he's taking his 57, 58, 59, rags all on turntables and his 99 brougham so make sure you accomadate him well :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 29 2008, 09:45 PM~10536801
> *:0  :roflmao:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


WADDUP AROCK......THE MONTE GONNA BE DONE BY JUNE 1ST??? :yes:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

EXACTLY ONE MONTH FROM TODAY.......... uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 1 2008, 01:04 PM~10552545
> *EXACTLY ONE MONTH FROM TODAY.......... uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Nov 19 2007, 07:15 PM~9262052
> *I will be there. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Jaime, You making the trip to Santa Barbara


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

What are the catagorys for bikes


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 2 2008, 10:09 AM~10559692
> *What are the catagorys for bikes
> *


I'LL PM YOU AS SOON AS I GET A LIST OF CLASSES...... :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

If anyone needs hotel rooms give danny a call 805-6806339 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 2 2008, 03:40 PM~10562253
> *If anyone needs hotel rooms give  danny a call 805-6806339 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 2 2008, 10:42 AM~10560716
> *I'LL PM YOU AS SOON AS I GET A LIST OF CLASSES......  :thumbsup:  :werd:
> *


Alright good lookin out


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

if anyone wants to pre-reg pm me and ill send you the form asap. :biggrin:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 2 2008, 04:40 PM~10562253
> *If anyone needs hotel rooms give  danny a call 805-6806339 :biggrin:
> *


SURE WILL :0


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 2 2008, 04:40 PM~10562253
> *If anyone needs hotel rooms give  danny a call 805-6806339 :biggrin:
> *


SURE WILL :0


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 3 2008, 06:00 PM~10568174
> *if anyone wants to pre-reg pm me and ill send you the form asap. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

DANNY'S 52 CHEVY


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@May 4 2008, 02:21 PM~10573019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


seen him cruisin around town today


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*  Bump for th Homies. To the Top ! ! !  *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 5 2008, 01:30 AM~10576965
> *  Bump for th Homies. To the Top ! ! !
> *


GOOD LOOKIN-OUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 4 2008, 08:42 PM~10575867
> *seen him cruisin around town today
> *


I saw you!
you guys were at leadbetter huh?


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@May 3 2008, 07:47 PM~10569531
> *SURE WILL  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 5 2008, 10:44 AM~10579460
> *I saw you!
> you guys were at leadbetter huh?
> *


HeHe Yea :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@May 3 2008, 08:47 PM~10569531
> *SURE WILL  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

whats up benny looks like that hyster hitting back bumper allready. i need eight in door spots . talk to danny for me ya the 61 coming and all the homies from the club .


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 5 2008, 05:09 PM~10582047
> *whats up benny looks like that hyster hitting back bumper allready. i need eight in door spots . talk to danny for me ya the 61 coming and all the homies from the club .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lifestyle4life_@May 3 2008, 08:45 PM~10569520
> *SURE WILL  :0
> *



:werd: .....


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 5 2008, 04:09 PM~10582047
> *whats up benny looks like that hyster hitting back bumper allready. i need eight in door spots . talk to danny for me ya the 61 coming and all the homies from the club .
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 6 2008, 12:51 PM~10589836
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 6 2008, 12:59 AM~10586162
> *:werd: .....
> *


 :dunno: .......


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 5 2008, 06:09 PM~10582047
> *whats up benny looks like that hyster hitting back bumper allready. i need eight in door spots . talk to danny for me ya the 61 coming and all the homies from the club .
> *



I"ll pass on th word.......Let me see what i can do :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a few weeks away


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@May 6 2008, 05:58 PM~10592849
> *:dunno: .......
> *



YOU CANT GO.... :twak: 



:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 6 2008, 11:12 PM~10596028
> *just a few weeks away
> *


Heard there is gonna be good line up. Props to Danny and the rest of the fellas from Nite Life. Show gets better and Better every year


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 7 2008, 05:40 PM~10602413
> *Heard there is gonna be good line up.    Props to Danny and the rest of the fellas from Nite Life.    Show gets better and Better every year
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 7 2008, 01:50 PM~10601220
> *YOU CANT GO.... :twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


  A FUKER HOW'S GONNA SHOW YOU GUYS AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

_*TTT*_


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 7 2008, 03:40 PM~10602413
> *Heard there is gonna be good line up.    Props to Danny and the rest of the fellas from Nite Life.    Show gets better and Better every year
> *


Thank you. :biggrin: 
see you soon!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@May 7 2008, 08:00 PM~10604047
> *  A FUKER HOW'S GONNA SHOW YOU GUYS AROUND :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

Hopefully not you... :uh: HOKED ON KRONICKS WERKS 4 ME.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@May 8 2008, 09:45 PM~10613087
> *:uh:
> 
> Hopefully not you... :uh:    HOKED ON KRONICKS WERKS 4 ME.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

NIGHTMARE FAMILY IN THIS B****


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@May 9 2008, 08:52 PM~10620586
> *NIGHTMARE FAMILY IN THIS B****
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@May 9 2008, 07:52 PM~10620586
> *NIGHTMARE FAMILY IN THIS B****
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 10 2008, 11:16 AM~10623325
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Nights-of-Pleasure (May 17, 2007)

Im There!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westsidestory64_@May 11 2008, 06:10 PM~10630472
> *Im There!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: H P MAJESTICS W1LL BE THERE :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 11 2008, 08:54 PM~10631912
> *:biggrin:  H P  MAJESTICS W1LL BE THERE  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMEBOY TAKE UR TATTOO GUN I NEED MORE INK :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

LIMITED CC WILL BE THERE SANTA MARIA CHAPTER AND LA


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 12 2008, 07:43 AM~10634384
> *LIMITED CC WILL BE THERE SANTA MARIA CHAPTER AND LA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a couple weeks away...we just got issue No.2 and it has last year's show in it......make sure to come by the booth and check it out....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a couple weeks away...we just got issue No.2 and it has last year's show in it......make sure to come by the booth and check it out....


----------



## Nights-of-Pleasure (May 17, 2007)

new vision there!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 12 2008, 11:08 AM~10635534
> *just a couple weeks away...we just got issue No.2 and it has last year's show in it......make sure to come by the booth and check it out....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 12 2008, 08:43 AM~10634384
> *LIMITED CC WILL BE THERE SANTA MARIA CHAPTER AND LA
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 11 2008, 06:49 PM~10631094
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


ese lupillo, set me with a booth.... im gonna slang those elotes and raspados out that biiiiiiiiish :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 12 2008, 09:53 PM~10640562
> *ese lupillo, set me with a booth.... im gonna slang those elotes and raspados out that biiiiiiiiish :biggrin:
> *


how bout i hook u up wit a mobile booth!!!! ill borrow one of those carritos from vons and ill get u a horn just like the eloteros that go by my pad :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 1 2008, 01:01 PM~10552521
> *WADDUP AROCK......THE MONTE GONNA BE DONE BY JUNE 1ST??? :yes:
> *


Damn it another year as a spectator :angry: 
Will there be a under construction class :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 13 2008, 02:13 PM~10645681
> *how bout i hook u up wit a mobile booth!!!! ill borrow one of those carritos from vons and ill get u a horn just like the eloteros that go by my pad  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 13 2008, 02:13 PM~10645681
> *how bout i hook u up wit a mobile booth!!!! ill borrow one of those carritos from vons and ill get u a horn just like the eloteros that go by my pad  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


elooooooooootes :biggrin: sounds like a plan, im gonna apply for a ortega park health permit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 13 2008, 02:13 PM~10645681
> *how bout i hook u up wit a mobile booth!!!! ill borrow one of those carritos from vons and ill get u a horn just like the eloteros that go by my pad  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


ELLLLLLLLLLLOTEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: im gonna apply for a health permit to sell at the show from ortega park :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2008, 08:13 PM~10648797
> *ELLLLLLLLLLLOTEEEEEEEEESSSS!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao: im gonna apply for a health permit to sell at the show from ortega park :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ortega park health permit...... a bucket of dirty water and napkins, just have those two things and you'll be aight. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Hey Benny thanks for helping my dad with my car.. we lost our game i should have just stayed home and helped!. lol


TTT!


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

GROUPE GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT !!!!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 13 2008, 10:51 PM~10650456
> *Hey Benny thanks for helping my dad with my car.. we lost our game i should have just stayed home and helped!.  lol
> TTT!
> *


NO PROBLEMO.... I WAS THERE FOR MORAL SUPPORT...LOL. HEY SELINA. THE RACE IS ON, LETS SEE WHOS GONNA FINISH FIRST, YOU OR MITO. I SAY BOTH OF YOU WILL STILL BE PUTTING THOSE THINGS TOGETHER ON STATE ST. LOL


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 14 2008, 06:20 AM~10652193
> *NO PROBLEMO.... I WAS THERE FOR MORAL SUPPORT...LOL. HEY SELINA. THE RACE IS ON, LETS SEE WHOS GONNA FINISH FIRST, YOU OR MITO. I SAY BOTH OF YOU WILL STILL BE PUTTING THOSE THINGS TOGETHER ON STATE ST. LOL
> *


lol! i wouldnt doubt it. Is his almost done?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@May 14 2008, 12:56 AM~10651464
> *GROUPE GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT !!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 14 2008, 08:02 PM~10657640
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

3 weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 15 2008, 07:23 PM~10665826
> *3 weeks. :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT !!!
MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 15 2008, 07:32 PM~10665893
> *CANT WAIT !!!
> MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 15 2008, 07:32 PM~10665893
> *CANT WAIT !!!
> MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 15 2008, 08:32 PM~10665893
> *CANT WAIT !!!
> MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt for the homies


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

COUNTING THE DAYS HOMIE!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 16 2008, 07:45 AM~10669547
> *ttt for the homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 14 2008, 07:20 AM~10652193
> *NO PROBLEMO.... I WAS THERE FOR MORAL SUPPORT...LOL. HEY SELINA. THE RACE IS ON, LETS SEE WHOS GONNA FINISH FIRST, YOU OR MITO. I SAY BOTH OF YOU WILL STILL BE PUTTING THOSE THINGS TOGETHER ON STATE ST. LOL
> *


Whats Mito been workin on  Are we gonna see another Hoobangers Customs :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 15 2008, 06:32 PM~10665893
> *CANT WAIT !!!
> MAJESTICS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

counting the days.......


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

cant wait for the hop and to show


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

OOO sign me up for the hop!!!!







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 17 2008, 09:54 AM~10676577
> *cant wait for the hop and to show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 16 2008, 08:23 PM~10673986
> *Whats Mito been workin on   Are we gonna see another Hoobangers Customs  :biggrin:
> *


HOOBANGERS IS OFFICIAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

*PREMIER CITY OF ANGELS*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 17 2008, 12:32 AM~10675406
> *counting the days.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2008, 11:47 PM~10679163
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 06:55 AM~10679901
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 16 2008, 09:23 PM~10673986
> *Whats Mito been workin on   Are we gonna see another Hoobangers Customs  :biggrin:
> *


you know hoobangers customs is what we specialize in!!! we can break it, make it, chop it, lift it, fix it, you name it we do it,just make sure the double sticky-tape and self tapping screws are handy...:roflmao: :roflmao: lol............. just as long as the corridos are bumpin and the pisto is flowin, were up for the challenge :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

2 weeks left TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 18 2008, 10:42 PM~10684293
> *you know hoobangers customs is what we specialize in!!! we can break it, make it, chop it, lift it, fix it, you name it we do it,just make sure the double sticky-tape and self tapping screws are handy...:roflmao:  :roflmao:  lol............. just as long as the corridos are bumpin and the  pisto is flowin, were up for the challenge :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


"mito mania" was lookin nice out there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 19 2008, 08:41 AM~10685994
> *2 weeks left TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2008, 06:55 AM~10679901
> *
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 20 2008, 08:47 AM~10694871
> *
> *


----------



## cady818 (Jul 13, 2007)

Where the flier ?


----------



## Armando Ranflitas (Mar 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 19 2008, 09:42 AM~10686400
> *"mito mania" was lookin nice out there
> 
> 
> ...


is that on state st.? is this something they do every year?


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Armando Ranflitas_@May 20 2008, 11:28 AM~10695791
> *is that on state st.? is this something they do every year?
> *


YUP....ITS THE WHEELS AND WAVES CAR SHOW


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> "mito mania" was lookin nice out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

.......:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@May 20 2008, 07:44 PM~10699891
> *.......:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 21 2008, 08:08 AM~10703193
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 21 2008, 10:36 AM~10704111
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

:wave: JAMES


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@May 20 2008, 08:44 PM~10699891
> *.......:nicoderm:
> *


SO {LIFESTYLE} ARE GUY'S ROLLIN DOWN?! uffin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

nok is there


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 18 2008, 10:42 PM~10684293
> *you know hoobangers customs is what we specialize in!!! we can break it, make it, chop it, lift it, fix it, you name it we do it,just make sure the double sticky-tape and self tapping screws are handy...:roflmao:  :roflmao:  lol............. just as long as the corridos are bumpin and the  pisto is flowin, were up for the challenge :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Im gonna have 2 push my shit over then :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 21 2008, 07:21 PM~10708086
> *SO {LIFESTYLE} ARE GUY'S ROLLIN DOWN?! uffin:
> *


YES SIR... WE WILL BE THERE.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@May 21 2008, 09:59 PM~10709261
> *YES SURE... WE WILL BE THERE.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 21 2008, 06:59 PM~10707879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: HEY M1TO WERE YOU AT HOM1E :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 19 2008, 09:42 AM~10686400
> *"mito mania" was lookin nice out there
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin:  WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@May 21 2008, 09:59 PM~10709261
> *YES SURE... WE WILL BE THERE.....
> *


 :uh:  AHHH! [email protected]#*! PREMIER, IMPERIALS, AND NOW LIFESTYLE IT'S ON NOW! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: :werd: :0 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 22 2008, 02:27 AM~10710538
> *:uh:   AHHH! [email protected]#*! PREMIER, IMPERIALS, AND NOW LIFESTYLE IT'S ON NOW! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :werd:  :0  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


THE LINEUP JUST KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR...... JROCK, U COMIN UP OR YOU GOING TO S.D.   : :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 22 2008, 01:27 AM~10710538
> *:uh:   AHHH! [email protected]#*! PREMIER, IMPERIALS, AND NOW LIFESTYLE IT'S ON NOW! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :werd:  :0  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 22 2008, 02:27 AM~10710538
> *:uh:   AHHH! [email protected]#*! PREMIER, IMPERIALS, AND NOW LIFESTYLE IT'S ON NOW! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :werd:  :0  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


all that AND Impalas Magazine.....it's gonna be off the chain.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 07:58 AM~10711305
> *all that AND Impalas Magazine.....it's gonna be off the chain.....
> 
> 
> ...


Heard some other heavy hitters gonna be there also to Toro!!!! Better have the camera ready Huh!! This show should make a good spread for Impalas magazine


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 22 2008, 08:09 AM~10711109
> *THE LINEUP JUST KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR...... JROCK, U COMIN UP OR YOU GOING TO S.D.      : :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'M GOING TO TRY! MY JOBS GOT ME ON MANDITORY!  :twak: :tears: :ugh: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :banghead: :yessad: uffin: BUT MAKE SURE YOU GUY'S POST UP LOTS OF PICS OF THE SHOW ON LAYITLOW THIS TIME SO THE [NON KNOWERS :0] WILL KNOW WHAT'S UP! :yes: :werd: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 22 2008, 06:09 AM~10711109
> *THE LINEUP JUST KEEPS GETTING BIGGER AND BETTER EVERY YEAR...... JROCK, U COMIN UP OR YOU GOING TO S.D.      : :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what up benny see you th







ere


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 22 2008, 10:59 AM~10712080
> *Heard some other heavy hitters gonna be there also to Toro!!!!    Better have the camera ready Huh!!    This show should make a good spread for Impalas magazine
> *


I always have the CAMERAS ready bro...hehehe....  last years show is in Issue No. 2...and we'll have it at the show... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10714399
> *what up benny see you th
> 
> 
> ...


that car looks familiar to me....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 06:25 PM~10715564
> *that car looks familiar to me....
> *











Stop By and see Araceli at the Nite life Show in Santa Barbara. Check out her Calendar


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 22 2008, 07:57 PM~10715805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  


Hey..does anyone have hotel information?????


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HIT UP DANNY OR ANY OF THE NITE LIFE OR CLASSIFIED CC MEMBERS. THEIR GOOD AT INFORMING THE HOTEL STAYS. :thumbsup: :yes: :wave: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 21 2008, 07:28 PM~10708170
> *TTT!
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10716808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 07:59 PM~10715828
> *
> Hey..does anyone have hotel information?????
> *


----------



## IMPWAGON (Apr 8, 2008)

Dang, i luv santa bruta, got hella fam down there, Nite Life C.C. your ranflas lookin good homies!!!


----------



## IMPWAGON (Apr 8, 2008)

ay Toro da SANDMAN motel on upper STATE ST. is pretty firme, stayed there for mah primos daughters 15nera, & i'll stay there again


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPWAGON_@May 23 2008, 09:13 AM~10719422
> *ay Toro da SANDMAN motel on upper STATE ST. is pretty firme, stayed there for mah primos daughters 15nera, & i'll stay there again
> *


I'll check it out homie...good looking out...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

toro see you there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 22 2008, 07:43 PM~10716203
> *GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


this 65 is nice!!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 22 2008, 07:59 PM~10715828
> *
> Hey..does anyone have hotel information?????
> *


WE HAVE A FEW ROOMS ON HOLD.... JUST HIT UP DANNY 805-680-6339 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 23 2008, 11:43 AM~10720846
> *WE HAVE A FEW ROOMS ON HOLD.... JUST HIT UP DANNY  805-680-6339  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 22 2008, 08:41 PM~10716808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bird! Looking forward and counting the days.... :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 23 2008, 10:58 AM~10720513
> *this 65 is nice!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by d Elegance_@May 23 2008, 03:09 PM~10722129
> *Hi Bird! Looking forward and counting the days.... :cheesy:
> *


Cool!!!!! Are you gonna be at the Nite life show??


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPWAGON_@May 23 2008, 09:10 AM~10719415
> *Dang, i luv santa bruta, got hella fam down there, Nite Life C.C. your ranflas lookin good homies!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 24 2008, 08:23 AM~10726994
> *:thumbsup:
> *


1 week away


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 24 2008, 08:23 AM~10726994
> *:thumbsup:
> *


1 week away. Definantly the show to be at June 1st. Hop is off the chain from the competitors to the seating in the arena, Not a bad seat in the house. Heard some of the badest lowriders in SO . Cal aswell as Nor cal will be there.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 22 2008, 07:43 PM~10716203
> *GOOD TIMES (818) RIDERS WILL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

WHATS UP DANNY SEE YOU NEXT WEEKEND HOMIE,JUST LIKE THAT THE SHOW IS HERE BIGGER AND BADDER EVERY YEAR


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

TOTHE TOP FORA GOOD SHOW ALWAYS ENJOY THIS ONE..............


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@May 25 2008, 06:09 PM~10734906
> *TOTHE TOP FORA GOOD SHOW ALWAYS ENJOY THIS ONE..............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 24 2008, 12:15 PM~10728048
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

can't wait...1 more week......gonna be a BAD ASS show....


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 23 2008, 11:43 AM~10720846
> *WE HAVE A FEW ROOMS ON HOLD.... JUST HIT UP DANNY  805-680-6339  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i dont know benito,you're homie sounds like he's taking his 29 car hauler :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: make room :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

The soon to be back Santa Maria UCE chapter will be there with some new rides. Can't wait for the show, Gets bigger every year...Santa Maria is going to bring some nice lowriders and some back bumper HOPPERS.... :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 26 2008, 10:49 PM~10743306
> *The soon to be back Santa Maria UCE chapter will be there with some new rides. Can't wait for the show, Gets bigger every year...Santa Maria is going to bring some nice lowriders and some back bumper HOPPERS.... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

SHIT CAN I COME OUT AND PLAY :biggrin: NEED MORE INFO ON THE HOP RUELS CAN SOME ONE P.M ME


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 27 2008, 08:14 AM~10744878
> *SHIT CAN I COME OUT AND PLAY :biggrin:  NEED MORE INFO ON THE HOP RUELS CAN SOME ONE P.M ME
> *


RADICALS ARE 1 CLASS SINGLE OR DOUBLE OR IF THERES ENOUGH SINGLES THEY WILL MAYBE MAKE A CLASS LIKE LAST YEAR


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 26 2008, 10:21 PM~10742516
> *i dont know benito,you're homie sounds like he's taking his 29 car hauler  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: make room :biggrin:
> *


are we talking about YOUR homie el mentiroso again... :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 27 2008, 08:43 AM~10745016
> *RADICALS ARE 1 CLASS SINGLE OR DOUBLE OR IF THERES ENOUGH SINGLES THEY WILL MAYBE MAKE A  CLASS LIKE LAST YEAR
> *


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 27 2008, 01:47 PM~10747169
> *are we talking about YOUR homie el mentiroso again... :roflmao: :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


i dont know , he keeps saying my compa benito ....you know the one with the 99' brougham :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: see you there doggy  you know my only request


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 26 2008, 10:49 PM~10743306
> *The soon to be back Santa Maria UCE chapter will be there with some new rides. Can't wait for the show, Gets bigger every year...Santa Maria is going to bring some nice lowriders and some back bumper HOPPERS.... :cheesy:
> *


see you there franky


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 27 2008, 09:14 AM~10744878
> *SHIT CAN I COME OUT AND PLAY :biggrin:  NEED MORE INFO ON THE HOP RUELS CAN SOME ONE P.M ME
> *


just get your car out there.....


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 26 2008, 10:49 PM~10743306
> *The soon to be back Santa Maria UCE chapter will be there with some new rides. Can't wait for the show, Gets bigger every year...Santa Maria is going to bring some nice lowriders and some back bumper HOPPERS.... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 26 2008, 10:49 PM~10743306
> *The soon to be back Santa Maria UCE chapter will be there with some new rides. Can't wait for the show, Gets bigger every year...Santa Maria is going to bring some nice lowriders and some back bumper HOPPERS.... :cheesy:
> *


Sup Frank break out the turntables :biggrin: Good 2 see sum of the homies doing their thing :thumbsup:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 26 2008, 09:21 PM~10742516
> *i dont know benito,you're homie sounds like he's taking his 29 car hauler  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: make room :biggrin:
> *


Any room on there 4 me :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 27 2008, 08:06 PM~10749796
> *Any room on there 4 me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

what are the hop rules and payouts??


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 27 2008, 10:02 PM~10751122
> *what are the hop rules and payouts??
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 28 2008, 07:04 AM~10752753
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Chicanawear (Apr 17, 2007)

CHICANA WEAR WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chicanawear_@May 28 2008, 11:03 AM~10754685
> *CHICANA WEAR WILL BE THERE!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I got to get one of those for my son! See you at the show in S.B.


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 27 2008, 09:02 PM~10751122
> *what are the hop rules and payouts??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:biggrin: DONT TRIP ON THE RULES AND PAY OUTS. IF U HOP GOOD ENOUGH YOU'LL GET PAID.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 28 2008, 07:07 PM~10757855
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 28 2008, 09:00 PM~10758986
> *
> *


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 22 2008, 01:27 AM~10710538
> *:uh:   AHHH! [email protected]#*! PREMIER, IMPERIALS, AND NOW LIFESTYLE IT'S ON NOW! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  :werd:  :0  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


I am definitely going now!!! Got to bring my camera. Its about time LIFESTYLE comes up this way.


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@May 29 2008, 10:32 AM~10762321
> *I am definitely going now!!! Got to bring my camera. Its about time LIFESTYLE comes up this way.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*WILL BE THERE IN FULL AFFECT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## 63lover (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@May 29 2008, 10:32 AM~10762321
> *I am definitely going now!!! Got to bring my camera. Its about time LIFESTYLE comes up this way.
> *



make sure to POST EM UP! we'll be waitin for it :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 27 2008, 11:02 PM~10751122
> *what are the hop rules and payouts??
> *



PAYOUTS $2,0000-$3,000

1ST
2ND
3RD (POSSIBLE)

SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP STREET
SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP LUXURY
SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL

**CATEGORIES AND PAYOUTS SUBJECT TO CHANGE DEPENDING ON PARTICIPANTS**CATEGORIES ADDED IF NECESSARY


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 29 2008, 02:56 PM~10764832
> *PAYOUTS $2,0000-$3,000
> 
> 1ST
> ...


what bout rules??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

2 days left


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66_rag_@May 29 2008, 11:32 AM~10762321
> *I am definitely going now!!! Got to bring my camera. Its about time LIFESTYLE comes up this way.
> *


 :yes: NEVER KNOW! MAYBE NEXT YEAR IT'LL GET EVEN MORE DANGEROUS IF ELITE, STYLE, TRAFFIC, GROUPE, TOVARS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, LO-LYSTICS, AND EASTSIDE CAR CLUB SHOW UP! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :0 :cheesy: hno: :worship: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 29 2008, 07:55 PM~10766272
> *:yes: NEVER KNOW! MAYBE NEXT YEAR IT'LL GET EVEN MORE DANGEROUS IF ELITE, STYLE, TRAFFIC, GROUPE, TOVARS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, LO-LYSTICS, AND EASTSIDE CAR CLUB SHOW UP! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :0  :cheesy:  hno:  :worship:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


Heard one of those clubs in there are going too


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

NITE LIFE IS GETTING READY, SUNDAY IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK SEE YOU GUYS THERE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 29 2008, 07:55 PM~10766272
> *:yes: NEVER KNOW! MAYBE NEXT YEAR IT'LL GET EVEN MORE DANGEROUS IF ELITE, STYLE, TRAFFIC, GROUPE, TOVARS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, LO-LYSTICS, AND EASTSIDE CAR CLUB SHOW UP! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :0  :cheesy:  hno:  :worship:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *



That would be cool if SouthSide showed up also. SOUTHSIDE and LIFESTYLE my two favorites.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WERE READY TEAM ALLSTARS HOW HIGH WILL BE THERE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

come by the Impalas Magazine and Wanted Wear booth and say what's up......


ok ok....sooooo should we plan a (what usually seems to fail every where else heehheheh) LayItLow picture???? how about 12:00 at the Impalas Magazine booth......we'll make sure to remind everyone and I'll even make a sign that says "Layitlow pic at 12:00) and keep it on that table at the booth....hehehe...... what do you guys and gals think???


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 08:48 AM~10770241
> *come by the Impalas Magazine and Wanted Wear booth and say what's up......
> ok ok....sooooo should we plan a (what usually seems to fail every where else heehheheh) LayItLow picture???? how about 12:00 at the Impalas Magazine booth......we'll make sure to remind everyone and I'll even make a sign that says "Layitlow pic at 12:00) and keep it on that table at the booth....hehehe...... what do you guys and gals think???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 09:48 AM~10770241
> *come by the Impalas Magazine and Wanted Wear booth and say what's up......
> ok ok....sooooo should we plan a (what usually seems to fail every where else heehheheh) LayItLow picture???? how about 12:00 at the Impalas Magazine booth......we'll make sure to remind everyone and I'll even make a sign that says "Layitlow pic at 12:00) and keep it on that table at the booth....hehehe...... what do you guys and gals think???
> *


AS LONG AS THE PICS GET'S POSTED ON LAYITLOW! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 29 2008, 08:55 PM~10766272
> *:yes: NEVER KNOW! MAYBE NEXT YEAR IT'LL GET EVEN MORE DANGEROUS IF ELITE, STYLE, TRAFFIC, GROUPE, TOVARS, SOUTHSIDE, LOS ANGELES, LO-LYSTICS, AND EASTSIDE CAR CLUB SHOW UP! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :0  :cheesy:  hno:  :worship:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


I THINKS IT'S NOT TO LATE TO MAKE SOME EXTRA TALL TROPHIES NOW IN THIS CASE FOR: BEST CANDY; BEST MULTIBLE CANDY; BEST CANDY GRAPHICS,; BEST REALISTIC MURALS; BEST PINSTRIPING; BEST CAR LINE UP; BEST CAR DISPLAY; AH BETTER NITE LIFE YOU GUY'S BETTER PLAN ON MOVE IT NEXT YEAR TO THE VENTURA FAIR GROUNDS YOU GUY'S ABOUT TO RUN OUT ROOM! LOL :uh: : :cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't wait....... 1 more day until the show :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 30 2008, 01:46 PM~10772481
> *AS LONG AS THE PICS GET'S POSTED ON LAYITLOW! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *





1 step at a time

TORO has been taking this pic for months :biggrin: Phoenix,Sacramento, Fresno, Visalia now Santa Barbara :biggrin: maybe u guys get lucky


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

TAKING TWO CAMERAS :biggrin:


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66_rag (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 30 2008, 02:55 PM~10772562
> *I THINKS IT'S NOT TO LATE TO MAKE SOME EXTRA TALL TROPHIES NOW IN THIS CASE FOR: BEST CANDY; BEST MULTIBLE CANDY; BEST CANDY GRAPHICS,; BEST REALISTIC MURALS; BEST PINSTRIPING; BEST CAR LINE UP; BEST CAR DISPLAY; AH BETTER NITE LIFE YOU GUY'S BETTER PLAN ON MOVE IT NEXT YEAR TO THE VENTURA FAIR GROUNDS YOU GUY'S ABOUT TO RUN OUT ROOM! LOL :uh: :  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:  :thumbsup:    uffin:
> *


WE'LL SEE HOW SUNDAY GOES!!! JUST MAKE SURE YOU GUYS GET THERE EARLY


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 30 2008, 05:39 PM~10773533
> *WE'LL SEE HOW SUNDAY GOES!!! JUST MAKE SURE YOU GUYS GET THERE EARLY
> *


 :nicoderm: :werd: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 30 2008, 02:46 PM~10772481
> *AS LONG AS THE PICS GET'S POSTED ON LAYITLOW! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:
> *


hell yeah......I'm taking a TON of pics so we can have some for the mag, for Layitlow, and for the Impalas Magazine website...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@May 30 2008, 05:03 PM~10773335
> *TAKING TWO CAMERAS  :biggrin:
> *


what's up bro.....how you been????? stop by the booth...


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPWAGON_@May 23 2008, 07:10 AM~10719415
> *Dang, i luv santa bruta, got hella fam down there, Nite Life C.C. your ranflas lookin good homies!!!
> *


 :biggrin: thanx!!


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

CARS ARE GETTING LOADED UP AS WE SPEAK SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 30 2008, 08:41 PM~10774840
> *:biggrin:  thanx!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 04:06 PM~10772958
> *1 step at a time
> 
> TORO has been taking this pic for months  :biggrin:  Phoenix,Sacramento, Fresno, Visalia now Santa Barbara  :biggrin: maybe u guys get lucky
> *


what's up Jess????? you gonna be the guest MC????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHOLO DJ'S GONNA BE THE GUEST MC


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 10:10 PM~10775752
> *what's up Jess????? you gonna be the guest MC????
> *





  wife no me dejo ir :angry:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 30 2008, 11:27 PM~10775900
> *    wife no me dejo ir  :angry:
> *


fuck it...you just live down the street...if you hear 4 honks, run outside and jump in the van..... :biggrin:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 06:32 PM~10774112
> *what's up bro.....how you been????? stop by the booth...
> *


I WILL DEFINITELY COME BY, IT'S GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW CAN'T WAIT TILL SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

i cant wait for the show :biggrin: , all day saturday is gunna drag!!!!!!!  :banghead:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

I just tested my big body its hot as hell ready to swing it


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

LIFESTYLE IS ON THE ROAD,MOVE IN TODAY,CAR SHOW TOMORROW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

damm cant wait ive been waiting for this since i missed it last it last year


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@May 31 2008, 12:36 AM~10776655
> *I just tested my big body its hot as hell ready to swing it
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: NEWCROWD WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

UPDATE.................................





















CARS ARE MOVIN IN ALREADY      :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@May 4 2008, 03:21 PM~10573019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is bad ass cant wait to see it in san diego.


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

HERE ARE JUST A FEW PICS OF THE SHOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 30 2008, 11:48 PM~10776428
> *fuck it...you just live down the street...if you hear 4 honks, run outside and jump in the van..... :biggrin:
> *




never heard da honks   :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

POST MORE PICS PEOPLE LOOKS LIKE IT WAS GOOD SHOW.


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

i just want to say thanks to danny from knight life for having us over at their show. also thank all you guys for that one of a kind pizza and making us feel at home thanks you guys.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 2 2008, 09:31 AM~10779490
> *POST MORE PICS PEOPLE LOOKS LIKE IT WAS GOOD SHOW.
> *


X2 MORE PICS OF THE WHOLE SHOW PLEASE! :yes: :nicoderm: :werd: hno: :wave: :worship: :uh: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Props 2 the homies of Nite Life :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Jun 2 2008, 09:40 AM~10779849
> *Props 2 the homies of Nite Life  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

AFTER THE QUIRKS IT WAS AS ALWAYS A FIRME SHOW. SEE YOU VATOS NEXT YEAR LORD WILLING. HEY LOW RIDER GIRL NEVER CAME FOR HER FREE CD'S.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

big props to the boys/girls of nite life for a good turnout, perfect weather , NICE ass cars and plenty of nalga helped too :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

MUCH PROPS TO ALL THE GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS THAT WENT TO THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Jun 2 2008, 10:31 AM~10780081
> *big props to the boys/girls of nite life for a good turnout, perfect weather , NICE ass cars  and plenty of nalga helped too :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


 A 61 ragtop helped out alot in that dept :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

yea...my 61 rag has nalga juice all over the seats. can somebody help me clean it up.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddy805 (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Jun 2 2008, 07:16 AM~10779405
> *HERE ARE JUST A FEW PICS OF THE SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD SHOW NITE LIFE


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

props to NIGHT LIFE for another great show. we'll see you guys at next years


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Jun 2 2008, 09:40 AM~10779849
> *Props 2 the homies of Nite Life  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlifehydraulics (Jun 23, 2005)

Nit Life CC put it down! Great Show! and the Girls!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 2 2008, 07:46 AM~10779574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Jun 2 2008, 02:16 PM~10781459
> *yea...my 61 rag has nalga juice all over the seats. can somebody help me clean it up.... :biggrin:
> *


NOT MY FAULT :biggrin: Hit up JJ he the detail man :biggrin:


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlifehydraulics_@Jun 2 2008, 05:34 PM~10782612
> *Nit Life CC put it down! Great Show! and the Girls!
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN COMPADRE YOU HAD THE BOOTH CRACKALACKIN!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOW LFE HYDRAULICS!!!!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

AS USUALL NITE LIFE! NICE CAR SHOW AND NICE LOOKIN CHICKS! HEALTHY NATURAL CHICKS THAT IS! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

THANKS NITE LIFE ANOTHER GOOD SHOW! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: simon good car show


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

heres some of my pics


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the love and support!!
it was nice to see you guys there


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

oh and we got a list of shout outs that well get out soon!.

keep the pix coming :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

View My Video

View My Video

View My Video


----------



## six trey impala (Sep 4, 2006)

damn the show looked hella fun wish i lived in cali so i could hit up the good shows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by six trey impala_@Jun 2 2008, 10:48 PM~10784454
> *damn the show looked hella fun wish i lived in cali so i could hit up the good shows :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it was a badass show, every year gets better and better!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Great Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

ON THE REAL......... MUCH PROPS TO NITE LIFE CC...... THAT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW AND THE WHOLE CLUB HAD A BLAST.......... NITE LIFE SHOWED MAJOR CLASS AND TREATED US ALL LIKE FAMILY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 2 THUMBS UP.

PS. TELL THE YOUR V.P HE SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A SWAT......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

PHONE'S ON VIBRATE PLEASE :0


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

YEP THE SHOW WAS BAD ASS THANKS NITE LIFE


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

no hop pix


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Great show!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 2 2008, 11:32 PM~10785409
> *YEP THE SHOW WAS BAD ASS  THANKS NITE LIFE
> *


2x


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Bad Ass Show Nite Life... Cant wait for June 6 next year :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 2 2008, 10:59 PM~10785286
> *ON THE REAL......... MUCH PROPS TO NITE LIFE CC...... THAT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW AND THE WHOLE CLUB HAD A BLAST.......... NITE LIFE SHOWED MAJOR CLASS AND TREATED US ALL LIKE FAMILY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 2 THUMBS UP.
> 
> PS. TELL THE YOUR V.P HE SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A SWAT......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


Thank you guys so much for coming out!. glad you all had a good time! everyone really enjoyed your cars. 
you guys should have just swatted him anyways,..
:roflmao:


----------



## Hipstreet (May 6, 2004)

Great job Danny, Augie, and the rest of NiteLife.
It was good to see George Nevarez (O.G. NiteLife Prez.) and his badass '56 it looks as good today as it did 25 years ago


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jun 3 2008, 12:59 AM~10785286
> *ON THE REAL......... MUCH PROPS TO NITE LIFE CC...... THAT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW AND THE WHOLE CLUB HAD A BLAST.......... NITE LIFE SHOWED MAJOR CLASS AND TREATED US ALL LIKE FAMILY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: 2 THUMBS UP.
> 
> PS. TELL THE YOUR V.P HE SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A SWAT......... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


U SHOULD OF USED THE PADDLE.... :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

grat show nite life like allways i couldnt make this year but some of the guys frome the club were there impressions c.c to support you guys see you next year im not missing that one again


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT. BIRD AND THE REST OF THE CREW, THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOUR HELP. 
MAJESTICS,NEW CROWD, LIFESTYLE, LOS ANGELES, PREMIERE, ROLLIN RICH, VIEJITOS, CRUISERS, BROWN SENSATION, NIGHTMARE, CITY LIFE IN 4 LIFE, INFAMOUS, HIGH ROLLERS, CRUCEROS, NOKTURNAL, RIDING LOW, DON RIDERS, OLD TOWN NIPOMO, NEW VISION, TOUCH OF CLASS, TOUCH OF STYLE, LOW LOWS, GOODTIMES, UCE, TOGETHER, STYLISTICS,IMPRESSION, CONNECTED, MAYHEM, REALITY, PROGRESSIVES,ANOTHER BAD CREATION, ANTIQUE STYLE, LATIN BOMBAS, PUEBLOS UNIDOS, NEW EXPOSURE, ELEGANTS, EXELLENCE, PACHUCOS, LIMITED, TECHNIQUES, ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND ANY OF YOU WHO WERE NOT LISTED, THANK YOU :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

MARK IT DOWN YOUR CALENDER ****JUNE 6TH, 2009**** FOR THE NEXT EVENT. SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)

grat show nite life like allways i couldnt make it this year but some of the guys frome the club were there impressions c.c to support you guys see you next year im not missing that one again


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

man it looks like u guys a good turnout .........sad missed it.........i guess next year.......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 3 2008, 03:41 PM~10789904
> *ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT. BIRD AND THE REST OF THE CREW, THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOUR HELP.
> MAJESTICS,NEW CROWD, LIFESTYLE, LOS ANGELES, PREMIERE, ROLLIN RICH, VIEJITOS, CRUISERS, BROWN SENSATION, NIGHTMARE, CITY LIFE IN 4 LIFE, INFAMOUS, HIGH ROLLERS, CRUCEROS, NOKTURNAL,  RIDING LOW, DON RIDERS, OLD TOWN NIPOMO, NEW VISION, TOUCH OF CLASS, TOUCH OF STYLE, LOW LOWS, GOODTIMES, UCE, TOGETHER, STYLISTICS,IMPRESSION, CONNECTED, MAYHEM, REALITY, PROGRESSIVES,ANOTHER BAD CREATION, ANTIQUE STYLE, LATIN BOMBAS, PUEBLOS UNIDOS, NEW EXPOSURE, ELEGANTS, EXELLENCE, PACHUCOS, LIMITED, TECHNIQUES,  ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND ANY OF YOU WHO WERE NOT LISTED, THANK YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: No problem. We enjoy your show to the fullest. I think its the hospitality you guys show to eveyone that makes this a strong event. Keep up the good work, it only gets better as you have seen the past three years.


----------



## 805rickmajestics (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 3 2008, 03:41 PM~10789904
> *ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT. BIRD AND THE REST OF THE CREW, THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOUR HELP.
> MAJESTICS,NEW CROWD, LIFESTYLE, LOS ANGELES, PREMIERE, ROLLIN RICH, VIEJITOS, CRUISERS, BROWN SENSATION, NIGHTMARE, CITY LIFE IN 4 LIFE, INFAMOUS, HIGH ROLLERS, CRUCEROS, NOKTURNAL,  RIDING LOW, DON RIDERS, OLD TOWN NIPOMO, NEW VISION, TOUCH OF CLASS, TOUCH OF STYLE, LOW LOWS, GOODTIMES, UCE, TOGETHER, STYLISTICS,IMPRESSION, CONNECTED, MAYHEM, REALITY, PROGRESSIVES,ANOTHER BAD CREATION, ANTIQUE STYLE, LATIN BOMBAS, PUEBLOS UNIDOS, NEW EXPOSURE, ELEGANTS, EXELLENCE, PACHUCOS, LIMITED, TECHNIQUES,  ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND ANY OF YOU WHO WERE NOT LISTED, THANK YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


you know the big m will be there great show every year it gets better n better keep up da good work nite life s.b. :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Jun 2 2008, 09:46 AM~10779574
> *i just want to say thanks to danny from knight life for having us over at their show. also thank all you guys for that one of a kind pizza and making us feel at home thanks you guys.
> 
> 
> ...


BEEF AND ONION PIZZA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FROM DEANOS PIZZA, WE'LL HIT IT UP NEXT TIME YUO GUYS COME UUP AGAIN


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

THANX FOR ANOTHER GREAT SHOW NITE LIFE
THE MAJESTICS WILL BE BACK DEEPER NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 3 2008, 03:41 PM~10789904
> *ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT. BIRD AND THE REST OF THE CREW, THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOUR HELP.
> MAJESTICS,NEW CROWD, LIFESTYLE, LOS ANGELES, PREMIERE, ROLLIN RICH, VIEJITOS, CRUISERS, BROWN SENSATION, NIGHTMARE, CITY LIFE IN 4 LIFE, INFAMOUS, HIGH ROLLERS, CRUCEROS, NOKTURNAL,  RIDING LOW, DON RIDERS, OLD TOWN NIPOMO, NEW VISION, TOUCH OF CLASS, TOUCH OF STYLE, LOW LOWS, GOODTIMES, UCE, TOGETHER, STYLISTICS,IMPRESSION, CONNECTED, MAYHEM, REALITY, PROGRESSIVES,ANOTHER BAD CREATION, ANTIQUE STYLE, LATIN BOMBAS, PUEBLOS UNIDOS, NEW EXPOSURE, ELEGANTS, EXELLENCE, PACHUCOS, LIMITED, TECHNIQUES,  ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND ANY OF YOU WHO WERE NOT LISTED, THANK YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jun 2 2008, 09:12 PM~10784153
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any pics of the hop


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SEANZILLA, BROWN PRIDE 83, *SILVER DOLLAR*, conejoz, BRINCAS YOU, 83_elco

:wave:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Great show! Already planning for next year...


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 3 2008, 02:41 PM~10789904
> *ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT. BIRD AND THE REST OF THE CREW, THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOUR HELP.
> MAJESTICS,NEW CROWD, LIFESTYLE, LOS ANGELES, PREMIERE, ROLLIN RICH, VIEJITOS, CRUISERS, BROWN SENSATION, NIGHTMARE, CITY LIFE, IN 4 LIFE, INFAMOUS, HIGH ROLLERS, CRUCEROS, NOKTURNAL,  RIDING LOW, DON RIDERS, OLD TOWN NIPOMO, NEW VISION, TOUCH OF CLASS, TOUCH OF STYLE, LOW LOWS, GOODTIMES, UCE, TOGETHER, STYLISTICS,IMPRESSION, CONNECTED, MAYHEM, REALITY, PROGRESSIVES,ANOTHER BAD CREATION, ANTIQUE STYLE, LATIN BOMBAS, PUEBLOS UNIDOS, NEW EXPOSURE, ELEGANTS, EXELLENCE, PACHUCOS, LIMITED, TECHNIQUES,  ALL THE SOLO RIDERS AND ANY OF YOU WHO WERE NOT LISTED, THANK YOU :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


GREAT SHOW!!! :biggrin: SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## juicedinsanta12 (Oct 20, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

Post some more pictures of the show and hop.. :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)




----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

DANNY I JUST WANT TO THANK YOU AND ALL OF THE CLUB FOR MAKING ME AND MY BROTHER FEEL LIKE FAMILY, JUST KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO. MY CALENDER IS ALREADY MARKED FOR JUNE 6,IM GLAD I WAS THERE TO SEE YOU GUYS ALMOST GET A SWATT :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Jun 2 2008, 02:16 PM~10781459
> *yea...my 61 rag has nalga juice all over the seats. can somebody help me clean it up.... :biggrin:
> *


oh you mean this   look ata abel :0 :0


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

Good Show! :yessad:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

i know there where several shows going on this day, tony parker attended streetlow in costa mesa which he said was a good turn out as well, 
& i was @ night lifes show. i have to say this show gets bigger & better every year!


Good Job Night life C.C! 

Martha Sanchez


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Jun 6 2008, 08:41 AM~10812196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jun 6 2008, 01:16 PM~10814069
> *i know there where several shows going on this day, tony parker attended streetlow in costa mesa which he said was a good turn out as well,
> & i was @ night lifes show. i have to say this show gets bigger & better every year!
> Good Job Night life C.C!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NIGHTMAREFAMILY (Jul 28, 2007)

I DIDNT GET TO HOPP IT BUT HERE ARE SOME PICS
















THIS IS THE NIGHTMARE FAMILY


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=q5xClXfBqfA&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=SGeYRc4XCOA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M9nakKLSMw&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7gZfkkBJUM...feature=related
good hop footage


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## StreetLowrider (Sep 4, 2003)

looked like a good show, hope are show isn't on the same day next year so that I can attend.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Great show cant wait till next year June 6


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 8 2008, 08:30 PM~10826277
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=q5xClXfBqfA&feature=related
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=SGeYRc4XCOA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M9nakKLSMw&NR=1
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIGHTMAREFAMILY_@Jun 8 2008, 06:43 PM~10825391
> *I DIDNT GET TO HOPP IT BUT HERE ARE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> ...


looks to nice to hop!


----------



## lowridin (Mar 3, 2004)

Any more hopping pics of the show?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  
CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP! :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=280
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)




----------

